# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Ultimate 3D Printing Giveaway

## ssayer

I sure wish we could block that particular part of the forum from our new posts scan. Lately, a new post scan is giving about 20 posts there per REAL _and interesting_ new post...

----------


## curious aardvark

well looks like they've removed the whole section. 

Given that a lot of people haven't had their winnings yet - seems a bit premature. 
And if it's because eddie was getting a hard time, it was only in fun :-) 
Appreciate all the effort you put into setting the comp up in the first place. 

So maybe put the: 'how do we get our prizes ?'
Aspect back ?

----------


## Eddie

Anyone who is still waiting on prizes, feel free to contact me.  I just though the entire section was pointless to leave up on the main forum since the contest ended months ago  :Smile: 
Eddie

----------

